# New install, freebsd-update gave warning about EoL for 13.0-RELEASE



## Nick C (Jan 29, 2022)

As per the title, I install FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE on my laptop, then ran `*freebsd-update*` which ran fine except that it produced a warning about 13.0-RELEASE approaching end-of-life.  There is no EoL for 13.0-RELEASE yet.  Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## drr (Jan 29, 2022)

`freebsd-update fetch` returned the same warning about EOL for me today. On repeating the command, the warning went away. Screenshot below. I repeated these steps on two computers and observed the same results; the warning appeared only the first time I ran the fetch command today.






PS: Mine is not a new install.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 29, 2022)

Also Is there a new release yet? Currently running R6 I believe. : freebsd


----------



## suntzu00 (Jan 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487131817786421252_View: https://twitter.com/RoboNuggie/status/1487131817786421252_


----------

